# Cannon SX 40



## limelitediva (Mar 26, 2012)

What do you guys think of the Cannon SX 40? Does anyone know how to focus on smaller objects up close and blur the background a bit.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 26, 2012)

limelitediva said:


> What do you guys think of the Cannon SX 40? Does anyone know how to focus on smaller objects up close and blur the background a bit.



It's only a bridge camera so you are a bit limited. 

Personally, I would buy a DSLR over the SX40.


----------



## enzodm (Mar 27, 2012)

Being a bridge, DoF will be more or less like any other $100 compact camera.


----------



## limelitediva (Mar 27, 2012)

What is DoF?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

limelitediva said:


> What is DoF?



DOF is Depth of Field. This is basically defined as the region of sharp focus defined by your aperture. Anything before or after the DOF is going to be progressively more blurred. It is often used for creative techniques in photography, such as a sharply focused subject with a very blurred background, to help emphasize the subject. 

This might help you understand it better: 

Depth of field - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Online Depth of Field Calculator


----------

